# UK or US shank suppliers needed



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm enquiring if anyone knows a stick supplier that can ship to Autralia.

I have used the shanks I bought in UK last year and can't wait 12 months

for my native timber to cure!!!

Quarantine does not seem to be a problem as I successfully posted 2 hazel shanks

labelled "walking sticks" from UK.

Any assistance greatly appreciated.

Have contacted The Stickman, All Good Ideas without luck plus a coppicer so far

Cheers

Mick


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I have never purchased any wood stock from them, but Woodcraft.com has diamond willow


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

There are several on ebay site that sell shanks , i recomend the woodsman ,there good quality shanks 2 years seasoned and straightened ,never had a problem with then and the diameter of the shanks given are pretty accurate unlike some.

The guy who sells them is a forester and harvests them from his own coppice. also you could try the forester also on ebay.in the uk

There usually sold in bundles of 5 and roughly cost anything from 15-40 english pounds.

Ther is another supplier called rremrrick i think bit unrealiable i have found with there sizes but sell chestnut shanks

you should be able to get sweet chetnut hazel ash holly and blackthorn.

As long as the shanks are described as walking sticks ther shouldnt be a problem but i dont think many people will post if they described as a agriculture item due to regulations onthem both here and there.otherwise you will need a import/export license


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Here are ones I have used and have been happy with.

Kentucky walking stick.
http://www.kywalkingstick.com/

Treeline
http://www.treelineusa.com/walking-sticks-and-canes

Itasca Wood Products
http://www.itascawoodproducts.com/shop.php?product=Pick_Your_Sticks&cart_id=140199600823855


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. As usual you are all a very helpful bunch!

I'll keep making enquiries. I am also going to plant some hazel trees and try my hand at coppicing.

That'll be a long term project but should be an interesting one.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the hazel coppice i harvest come from a wood which was newly planted ,they was planted to protect the young saplings from the wind ,fortunatly for me there are several hundred and about 12 years old now ideal for harvesting .

I had no trouble finding good quality shanks from them and got just over a hundred ,which are drying in the garage ,pity i wont be able to use them yet only cut them in march.

I have permission from the woodland trust people to cut as many as i like , its good for the hazel to coppice them it keeps the plant healthy and strong .

So will cut at lest another hundred or 2 in late autum to keep me going as planning to do a web site to sell the hiking poles on when i can be sure of the supply.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks all for your help. Have just had a reply from TreelineUSA who do post to Australia. The US/Au dollars are comparable so

that will be a good source (UK/Au exchange rate is disastrous!!!). I have also contacted a hazelnut farm who have a small coppice - they are in my

Mudgee (NSW) which is where my in-laws live and also the site of my native stick collection point - how good is that!? I will be visiting them soon.

So things are coming along nicely thanks largely to your great contributions. I will contact the other suggestions as well.

PS What i wouldn't give for Cobalts coppice!

Cheers


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Missed out on 5 large water buffalo horns on ebay , the wife kept me busy doing some jobs ,would have been ideal for carving into

so searching again for them.

good luck with the shanks

keep in touch with the hazel nut farm the will have to coppice them to keep the plants healthy and sounds like a good source of shanks


----------



## Cleito1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi, here you can find shanks , from UK

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-Chestnut-Shafts-Shanks-Seasoned-Straightened-Stickmaking-Walking-Stick-Making-/201187954204?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Unfortunately, the dollar/pound rate makes a purchasing just too
expensive. 
Regards


----------

